# Bunions



## DuffHAF (22 Apr 2016)

I am going on my tenth year in the cf. Just remustered from the army(RCEME) to the RCAF approximately 2 years ago.
In recent weeks i have developed a bunion on my foot. 
Does anyone have any experience in the CF with this condition?
Is this a medically discharger condition?
I apologize if this thread has been done, i tried the search button but my phone does not agree with it.


----------



## mariomike (22 Apr 2016)

DuffHAF said:
			
		

> I am going on my tenth year in the cf.



Perhaps this will be moved from, "The Recruiting Office".


----------



## DuffHAF (22 Apr 2016)

*Seen.* my attention to detail was off..lol


----------

